# Help needed!!!



## Meghan2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello, 
I'm looking in moving to Spain and don't have a clue were to start ? Could anyone help me out with the areas to look into for a family and schools etc 

Any help would be great because this is something I would really love to do 


Thank you


----------



## huckdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi. We've been in Valencia for almost six years now after searching in many different areas of Spain. I certainly love this region. We live about 40 kms from the beach and city and have quiet roads and countryside, no queues at the town hall. Basically the true laid back Spanish way of life. The house prices are definitely a lot cheaper and you get much more for your pound!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Meghan2016 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking in moving to Spain and don't have a clue were to start ? Could anyone help me out with the areas to look into for a family and schools etc
> 
> Any help would be great because this is something I would really love to do
> ...


You'll probably end up looking for somewhere to live which is near your work, and schools would come after that, or is work already covered?


----------



## Meghan2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

No work not covered as of yet, 
I'm not wanting to move in next week or anything but I would love to soon as I get all the right information because if I don't get information now I will never do it and before I know it I'll be 50/60+ 

Thank you for replying ?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Basically, you will have to do all the hard work!
Research 
Research
Research


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Meghan2016 said:


> Hello, I'm looking in moving to Spain and don't have a clue were to start ? Could anyone help me out with the areas to look into for a family and schools etc Any help would be great because this is something I would really love to do Thank you


 it's all about personal choice


----------



## Meghan2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replays it's ok doing research but I don't have a clue were to starts that's my point. 
From uk to Spain what are the things I need to be researching about apart from were to live? Yeah I know it's a stupid question but in my option that's why most people don't do it because we're do you start ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Meghan2016 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking in moving to Spain and don't have a clue were to start ? Could anyone help me out with the areas to look into for a family and schools etc
> 
> Any help would be great because this is something I would really love to do
> ...


Ok, with the info you've given there's not much to go on, but we do know you'd be looking for work and as I said before that's going to be your guiding light. I'm presuming that if you can't get stable employment you wouldn't be able to come over. 
You don't indicate which part of Spain you'd like to go to and Spain is a huge country (195,364 sq miles as apposed to the 93,628 sq miles according to Wikipedia) so you need to say where in Spain you want to go.
Here's a map that shows unemployment figures in Spain Oct 2015. It's not very clear but the general message is that there's less unemployment in Madrid and north of Madrid than in the South and we're talking around 30% of unemployment, much higher than in the UK.
http://www.abc.es/economia/20151026/abci-paro-andalucia-provinciasi-201510252050.html










If you can get work and your children are still going to be young enough to make the change (Under 10 more or less to go to a Spanish school) then it might work out. If not it will be hard to make the move.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Meghan2016 said:


> Thanks for the replays it's ok doing research but I don't have a clue were to starts that's my point.
> From uk to Spain what are the things I need to be researching about apart from were to live? Yeah I know it's a stupid question but in my option that's why most people don't do it because we're do you start ?


:welcome:

Where in Spain do you know well, or at least have visited? What did you like/not like?

Do you live in a town/city/countryside/coast? Do you want to live somewhere similar or different? Do you want to live near lots of other British people or would you prefer to be the only Brits in town?

People with families & children live all over Spain & there are schools everywhere!

How old are your children? Are they young enough (under 9/10) to go into Spanish state school or will you be looking for private International/British school?

No-one can make any suggestions without knowing at least some of that - as one member said it's all down to personal choice.

But - & it's key - as PeskyWesky said, the deciding factor will be where you can find work. And that will likely be the biggest hurdle too, with unemployment at around 23% nationally & much higher in some regions


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Why do you want to live in Spain? Do you speak Spanish? What is your profession? 
What experience do you have of Spain? Do you know that unemployment is the highest in Europe, over 30% in some areas? Do you know that you have to prove that you can support yourself and have private medical insurance before you are allowed to live in Spain?
Thes are all questions you have to consider..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Meghan2016 said:


> Thanks for the replays it's ok doing research but I don't have a clue were to starts that's my point.
> From uk to Spain what are the things I need to be researching about apart from were to live? Yeah I know it's a stupid question but in my option that's why most people don't do it because we're do you start ?


Work
Reason for moving 
What you like (mountains, country, beach, inland or not)
Price
What you expect
What you don't want
Spanish or English speaking area
Money you have to spend
type of house (flat, house, private pool or not..., garden)
Your language abilities (realistically)


----------



## shirley1 (Mar 29, 2016)

like you , its something we have thought about, and like you haven't a clue where to start
We have always watched a Place in the Sun, and looking at that they choose the house 
agree on a price , and that's that done
A programme on all the in's and out's / do's and dont's I'm sure would help many people
Good luck in your reserch


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Meghan2016 said:


> Thanks for the replays it's ok doing research but I don't have a clue were to starts that's my point.
> From uk to Spain what are the things I need to be researching about apart from were to live? Yeah I know it's a stupid question but in my option that's why most people don't do it because we're do you start ?


Most people who come to live in Spain do so either because they are retired and don't need to work or because they have a skilled or professional job or a business they can run fom or in Spain.
The reason most people don't do it is either because they already have a good life with a steady job in the UK or because they realise that unless they have a profession or skill in demand they will have little chance of getting a job in Spain.
Moving country especially with children is something that needs a lot of serious thought and at least an idea of where you want to move to and why.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

shirley1 said:


> like you , its something we have thought about, and like you haven't a clue where to start
> We have always watched a Place in the Sun, and looking at that they choose the house
> agree on a price , and that's that done
> A programme on all the in's and out's / do's and dont's I'm sure would help many people
> Good luck in your reserch


Yes, programmes like 'A Place in the Sun ' make it seem so easy, don't they
Whether making the move is a good or bad idea depends on the individual's circumstances.
Generally speaking, if you have to work to live in Spain, it's not really a good idea.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shirley1 said:


> like you , its something we have thought about, and like you haven't a clue where to start
> We have always watched a Place in the Sun, and looking at that they choose the house
> agree on a price , and that's that done
> A programme on all the in's and out's / do's and dont's I'm sure would help many people
> Good luck in your reserch


That works if you have a guaranteed income  

If you have to find work it's a whole different ballgame  

Programmes like that are so far from reality that it's almost criminal


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm looking in moving to Britain and don't have a clue were to start ? Could anyone help me out with the areas to look into for a family and schools etc'


How would you answer? You don't know anything about my needs, age, physical condition, desires, driving ability and a whole load of other important considerations. Nobody can tell you where to live, it's up to you. It's a big step and what's good for one is hateful for another!


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

We are in the early planning stages too so maybe this may be of help? It seems to cover quite a bit 

Welcome to the Spain Buying Guide | Spain Buying Guide

Good luck!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

infomaniac said:


> We are in the early planning stages too so maybe this may be of help? It seems to cover quite a bit
> 
> Welcome to the Spain Buying Guide | Spain Buying Guide
> 
> Good luck!


That 'guide' is of zero use to anyone looking for work, though. It is for would- be property buyers and I am presuming that buying property is something the OP doesn't have in mind.


----------



## Meghan2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you all ? 
Like I say I'm at the start not wanting to move over in next couple of months, my children are 2 and 4 at the minute. 
And as for work I have a health care degree and childcare. 
Thank you


----------



## Meghan2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Might find I move out and totally not like it, 
But what's point in getting to 50/60 and thinking " what have I done with my life" 
At least I would have had a go ?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Meghan2016 said:


> Might find I move out and totally not like it,
> But what's point in getting to 50/60 and thinking " what have I done with my life"
> At least I would have had a go ?


I agree and it was one of many reasons we made the move. But you have children so it is very important to make certain they won't suffer financial hardship if you do make the move here. Personally, I think the move has done more for our son (now aged 6) than had we stayed in UK. He has lived here since he was 5 months old and Spain is all he knows. He is completely fluent in both Spanish and English which is undoubtedly the best thing that could have happened to him. Your children are at a good age to move here and attend Spanish state school. But remember, to live here legally, you have to prove an income of around €600 per person per month plus prove you have healthcare. Legally, children under the age of 16 (maybe 18) are supposed to receive healthcare but many Spanish authorities do not comply with this. If you have contracted work you will then be paying into the social security system and you will then qualify for health care and the children also as your dependants. I think the important message here is make sure you have a job before you move and you should be ok. If you move here without a guarantee of work it might prove to be a short stay...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Meghan2016 said:


> Might find I move out and totally not like it,
> But what's point in getting to 50/60 and thinking " what have I done with my life"
> At least I would have had a go ?


What do you think you might get out of Spain, I wonder....
Hard facts: you will need to prove an income of 1800 euros a month before you can register to work legally in Spain, 600 euros for each of you, paid into a Spanish bank account.
Your qualifications in health care will not be recognised in Spain and unless you speak fluent Spanish you will find it hard to get any job.

If you were on your own, without children, I'd say give it a go but coming with children is a whole new ballgame. For one thing, working hours in Spain are long...how would you cope with child care?
If you have a job in the UK, hold on to it, save up, have holidays in Spain and find out a little more about different parts of the country before deciding to move. Then you'll have personal experience to go by and not just the views of posters, however established we may be in Spain.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Learn to speak the language, also, while you do your research, and build up a nest egg, moving is expensive.

Bear in mind that there is no benefits culture here. Many people don't realise how lucky they are in the UK. There are people from the world over trying to get into the UK, according to the news I see.

Unemployment benefit, for example, has to be earned by paying into the system for quite some time. This is one reason why Spain is famous for its extended families, as they have to support each other through tough times, with little or no help from the state. It's not unusual for three generations to live together, and with unemployment so high, sometimes only the grandparents' pensions are keeping food on the table.

The sun shines more, the culture is different, life can be great with enough to live on, but life is just as hard for working people here, with the same problems as anywhere else. The grass is always greener....


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Meghan2016 said:


> Thanks for the replays it's ok doing research but I don't have a clue were to starts that's my point.
> From uk to Spain what are the things I need to be researching about apart from were to live? Yeah I know it's a stupid question but in my option that's why most people don't do it because we're do you start ?[/QUOTE
> Try Googling" moving to Spain for a start! You'll be overwhelmed
> Use the search facility on this forum to research
> ...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> That works if you have a guaranteed income
> 
> If you have to find work it's a whole different ballgame
> 
> Programmes like that are so far from reality that it's almost criminal


Yes a lot of those programmes encouraged young families to leave for Spain on a wing and a prayer. Totally over optimistic, I sometimes feel like making a complaint. They should do a series of the exodus of young families after a couple of years in Spain.

Spain is a great place to live...when the kids are off your hands, don't need to work and have a little bit of money in reserve.


----------

